# My USA PRR GP



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

just 4 show. thanks for   
                                                                           /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

thank you


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, they are quite nice. I got a barely run one late last fall from a downsizing club member (I won't tell you what I paid for it). I have not got the chance to run it much due to the many blankets of leaves that fell but spring is around the corner. I removed the dynamic brakes on mine to run it as a GP-7. 










FYI - In all the pics I have found of PRR GP-7s they are running long hood forward, like RS-3s. 
added - I did a quick search on RailPictures.net and they ran the GP9s both ways (mostly shots of short passenger trains)

-Brian


----------



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Brian, Ive got one of those coming soon ..I thought you dont like the "dismals"?..lol
what do you mean by removing the dynamic brakes?  Im guessing that was the difference between 7s and 9s
thanks for adding yours, its a sharp looking engine. i like the way they look running cab forward.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 01/11/2008 2:39 PM
Yes, they are quite nice. I got a barely run one late last fall from a downsizing club member (I won't tell you what I paid for it). I have not got the chance to run it much due to the many blankets of leaves that fell but spring is around the corner. I removed the dynamic brakes on mine to run it as a GP-7. 

FYI - In all the pics I have found of PRR GP-7s they are running long hood forward, like RS-3s. 
added - I did a quick search on RailPictures.net and they ran the GP9s both ways (mostly shots of short passenger trains)

-Brian

Actually, about half fof the PRR GP7 (ES-15m and  ms) did have dynamic brakes (while all GP9, (EFS-17m) had DB).  

Two were equipped with dual control, but did not have DB, these were 8551 and 8552 (5952 and 3 after 1966).  These could operate short hood forward.

Your last comment is an interesting one to me, as none of the GP9s were steam equipped (no s in the PRR designation) and none were dual control....  So I checked the site you referenced.  The photos are of modern museum service in NJ and not reflective of PRR freight service on these locos.

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=172586&nseq=0

Still, neat to look at tho, I always liked first genration GPs in passenger service.

EDIT: I think the GP9 dual control for the unit above came in later ownership, but that is out of my area of knowledge and I do not feel like digging out the Penn Central or ConRail Power books right now....


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

There you go. Far many more folks around here with more knowledge on such matters than I have. The dynamic brake is the big fan and fins sitting top middle (it pops right off). It came about in early 50's, I believe - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_brakes. 
I do like some of the early diesels - boxcabs, FA's, E & F's, RS's, BL-2's and the high nose geeps. Most were were designed wth an art deco aesthetic unlike the utilitarianism of modern freight haulers. I set my layout in 1951 so anything up to that is game. 

-Brian


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

That's one sharp-looking unit !


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Brian,
As a point of information for you and *not* meant to be a smarta-- comment.
The 4 roof fans in your picture of the "GP-7" are 36" fans.
The dynamic brake blister you removed had a 48" fan on top.
Typically speaking:
*  if equipped with dynamic brakes, the GP-7 had a 36" dynamic brake fan and the GP-9 had a 48" fan on the blister. (typically)
*  the main spotting features between the GP-7 and GP-9 are (typically) placement of clasification lights, louver placement and battery box detail.
*  there are certainly others as well.
Some of the later phase GP-9s had 2 48" fans rather than 4 36" fans.

This is not meant as a lesson in diesel spotting nor is it meant to be a complete list of differences between the GP-7 and GP-9.

Tom
.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info Tom. Most of the pics of Pennsy GP-7s I have seen are blisterless. Some have the top tanks, most don't.

GP-7 no tanks -

www.rrpicturearchives.net/pictures%5C25067%5CPRR8586-640331%2075th%20&%20Skyway,%20Chicago,%20IL.jpg

www.railpictures.net/images/images2/p/PRR8797AltoonaPA072552rp.jpg.35698.jpg

www.railpictures.net/images/images2/p/PRR8501ChiIL0959.jpg.35115.jpg

www.railpictures.net/images/p/pennsygeep.jpg.57442.jpg


and with tanks  (running nose forward) -

tinyurl.com/26fpa9

The look pretty nice pulling heavyweights.

I'll have to do a bit of homework on the classification lights, etc. It will make for a fun future winter project. If you're going to be at York please stop by and say "Hi". I know Jack Mullen used to be a member of your club and he will be up with us. Now, I have to bookmark this thread for future reference.

-Brian


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Brian,

Some nice shots, thanks for sharing.

I will be a York and I would like to meet you so lets make it a point to look each other up.
I will be at the club layout and will be the fat old guy with gray hair.

Please do say Hi to Jack for me.
I do look forward to seeing him at York as well.

Tom


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi again Brian,

As they say, there is a prototype for ANYTHING but typically speakinig:
The air tank on the roof usually denoted a pasenger locomotive.
By being on the roof, it freed up space for the water for the steam boiler which was part of the fuel tank.

The USA Trains Geep is equipped with a steam generator as evidenced by the vent and exhaust on the roof of the short hood.

Tom


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason,
That Looks great... you should come by and run it or park it on a siding on our club layout seeing that you are in Strongsville...the club layout is right up the road from you in Cleveland right off of 71.

Until Later,
Shawn

President of the Elsie Garden Railway club 
www.freewebs.com/elsierwy/index.htm


----------



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Shawn, gonna take a look at your site right now to see where you guys are at.  thanks


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking now if they would add the newer smoke units that would be cool.  Later RJD


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I like to run my GP7 and GP9 together!


----------

